# I fear for the future of Las Lindas



## VGmaster9 (Sep 24, 2012)

According to SoulKat, creator of Las Lindas, apparently the "Alejandra arc" is now over. Now he said that he's having a hard time coming up with an arc, so there's no telling how the story will go.

Now here's the kicker, a few posts later, by Curran, he stated this:



> I'm on my phone at work, so this will be brief until I get home, but I think people are misinterpreting SK a bit.
> 
> We are not dine developing characters. There is still going to be growth and Chang and all that, but we are going back to having more fun and a little less drama in LL is all. So yeah, I appreciate hunter and Omega's concern, but it is a bit misplaced. Our focus is going to be on smaller and lighter fun with the development, not the hardcore emotional dramas.
> 
> I have a lot to say on this, but it'll wait til after work.



I don't know what to think of this. Will this mean that LL will now become a pointless comedy like the Bonus comic Breasts are the Best? I know that Las Lindas isn't the best furry ever made, but there was at least some story to it, and there was lots of drama involved. I really don't want to see it become some random comedy with no real substance whatsoever. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 24, 2012)

Good.  The emotional drama in Las Lindas was awful anyway.


----------

